# i5 2500K and 1600MHZ RAM



## spirit (Feb 28, 2012)

Since I am likely purchasing a 2500K soon, I'm looking at compatible RAM for my build, found 8GBs of RipJaws-X DDR3 1600MHz here - I know this RAM will work with an ASUS P8Z68-V board, but will it work fine with a 2500K? The Intel site says only 1066MHz or 1333MHz RAM is supported?


----------



## claptonman (Feb 28, 2012)

No, 1600mhz will work with the 2500k.


----------



## spirit (Feb 28, 2012)

OK I read somewhere I may need to make some tweaks in the BIOS, do I need to?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 28, 2012)

You will most likely have to manually set the speed and timings in the bios.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Feb 28, 2012)

just get a 2700k


----------



## spirit (Feb 28, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> You will most likely have to manually set the speed and timings in the bios.


OK thank you, I thought I may have to. 



			
				xxmorpheus said:
			
		

> just get a 2700k


Too expensive and I wouldn't even purchase a 2600K because for what I do the 2500K is going to be more than enough. For me and what I do an i7 would just be a waste of money and for less than £170 the 2500K is a great CPU.


----------



## salvage-this (Feb 29, 2012)

You will need to enable XMP in the BIOS.  It will set the memory to the right settings for your system.


----------



## spirit (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, will do when I get the board.


----------



## claptonman (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't "just" get the 2700k, terrible advice. No difference in games, and a 2600k with a multiplier fix will get the same results.


----------



## spirit (Feb 29, 2012)

Going for a 2500K anyway, like I said, i7, whether it be the 2600K or 2700K, is overkill for me. Thank you for the help those guys, will likely go for either 1600MHz Corsair or G.Skill 8GB kits.


----------

